# alreet? newbie here



## rockabilly spike (Oct 8, 2007)

Afternoon!
Am Scotti also known as Spike cos of my spiky hair. I'm 30, from the north east of England and have been into MA since around '99.
started training seriously in 2000 at lau gar kung fu with the local club Kuei Ling martial arts.  my main motivation was fitness and interest in the art side as in my earlier years i'd been a gymnast and trampoliner.
my first question to my Sifu's was "do i have to do competitions? cos if so am not bothering"
my two instructors, Sifu Steve East and Sifu Geoff Banks said not unless i wanna compete.
I was in.
have dabbled in various other forms inc a little bit of shotokan, kyusho (through my uncle Sensei Neil Ellison of Teesside Dragon) and escrima but i always came back to the lau gar as i find it has so much hidden in the forms that isnt touched upon until you start looking outwards to other arts too.

I currently hold a purple sash and am working my way through at my own pace which is fine with my instructors.
I'm in no way interested in dissing anyone else's art or style.
what works for me, works for me and might not work for you, tho i'm very open minded towards it all.
i personally dont think combat in all its forms CAN be explained fully through western science.

i'm also a self taught guitarist and play in a rockabilly punk trio called The Slack Rats. gave up booze when I was 19 and have never touched drugs.
i sell and repair computers for a living and share a house with my girlfriend Bethan and my dad who is pretty ill, physically with arthritis.
I love MA in all its forms and i can generally find something useful from any style to add to my arsenal.
my main reason for liking a technique is if its simple and adaptable from style to style and by that i also include for 21st century street defence.
i do not care for competition fighting or who's style might win over who else's.
to me, trophys are fine if you personally feel you need to prove something, but at 30, i dont need to prove anything to anyone but myself.
and putting pads on and doing full contact in rounds would just prove that i don't actually LIKE fighting and I wanna be doing it for the shortest length of time, hence my reasons for liking effective neutralising techniques.
Am open to the use of chi, pressure points etc but i dont see it as a style that could hold its own without something else.

in the end, am here to learn and am not gonna be egotistical and close my mind to ANY posibility.
we question because we are human but not all answers are ready to be fully understood.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 8, 2007)

hello, rockabilly spike!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Spike!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 8, 2007)

Cheers mate, and welcome to MT!​


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  I like your mindset, friend.  Happy posting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Spike and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 8, 2007)

A nice intro, *Spike*.  Always a pleasure to hear from someone who practises the same art that I used to do all those years ago before a bike accident made continued involvement impossible.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 9, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 9, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## rockabilly spike (Oct 10, 2007)

THANKS! for all the welcomes.
at the moment i'm reading through all the discussions thinking i'm out of my depth here but i'd rather say nothing that type something and look like a fool for the sake of joining in.

quite a lot of discussion regarding the usefulness of pressure points in MA.
also seen my friend Sifu Rich Mooney take  bit of a net-bitchslapping on similar forums.
have trained with him bout 3 or 4 times and he seems nothing but genuinely talented and knowledgable in a lot of MA forms.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Cathain (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry I'm late.
Welcome fellow Lau Gar-ista!


----------



## rockabilly spike (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry I've not been back in a while but work has been crazy busy, computer industry always is but Xmas is crazier and the band has been out doing various good things too.
Training has stopped til Jan now, we did a brown sash grading which unfortunately due to a few health issues I wasnt able to take, but I did take part in, for sparring, blocks etc.
I felt so drained afterwards, probably walking 2 miles home in the cold didnt do much for my condition either but i'll be stronger in the new year and raring to go.
my friend Aysha passed her brown sash and during the staff attack/defence actually broke her attackers Staff on the final block of the defence set. wish we'd videod it cos that'd be a great one for youtube!
seeing as there is so little Lau gar video footage about we're gonna do some footage of all the forms in the white-black syllabus, maybe some sword and staff too.
So keep an eye on www.kuei-ling.co.uk

all the best y'all!


----------



## Carol (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool stuff!  Hope to see you around here more often, Spike!  Martial Talk needs more Rockabilly fans


----------



## rockabilly spike (Dec 22, 2007)

darn tootin!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Look forward to chatting with you!


----------

